# Looking for Michael Bunch



## Exxy (Sep 17, 2012)

looking for michael bunch. wireless operator. Alcan Trinidad to Guyana Ltd. Worked for the company up to 1964. should be from England and worked on the Sun ship Brayton, Henderson and Walker. Very important.


----------

